# hanging weight vs hoof weight



## darbyfamily (Mar 16, 2005)

whats the average ratio?

we just took our pig to the butcher (cedarvale if you know where it is) and hanging weight was 185lbs and he guessed that she was probably close to 275 which is about what we figured.

We are splitting the meat with a friend who is paying all of the butcher fees for the hog in exchange for their half of the meat.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

Typical carcass yields in hogs are in the 72 to 76% range. The "standard" used by hog buyers and pork producers is 75%. This would put yoru hog in the 245 to 255 range.

Jim


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

Our hanging weights were about 100# less than the live weights for all 3 we got butchered on Monday. Their live weights were 265#, 275# and 350# and their hanging weights were 166#, 169#, and 224#.

Rachel


----------



## stockdogtta (Apr 12, 2008)

I always figure hanging weight at 67%. 185 divided by .67=276lbs live weight


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

It will vary depending on how the slaughterer does the job (e.g., head on/off, skin vs scald, feet on/off, etc). With scald & scrape, head on, feet on we get about 72% to 75% live weight to hanging weight.

Hanging weight to commercial cuts generally yields about 67%. You get a lot more if you take the head, feet, bones, etc - all great for soup, stews and such.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/
http://HollyGraphicArt.com/
http://NoNAIS.org


----------



## Faith Farm (Dec 13, 2004)

The average hang wt for my Duroc/Hamps are 300 with live wt of 400+.
We take bones, shank, some back fat, tongue, liver, kidney and trimmings
for kabobs. We sell all but the squeel. The 400 lb wt target gives us the 
max in saleable meat with just the right size cuts. Over that weight the chops
are larger but the meat quantity out weighs the feed bill especially when
forage is primary intake. When I proces my spent 600 lb sows the sausage
poundage, Boston Butts, tenderloin and bacon make my bottom line smile.
I agree with 25 - 30% weight lose from live to hanging.
Happy piggin. :1pig:


----------

